# Waze vs Google Maps



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

I like Waze but it always seems to lag a little bit and can be really annoying if you are driving somewhere you've never been with lots of quick turns.

Google maps is very accurate and usually doesn't lag behind, but I can't see where the red light cameras are and it doesn't bring you around traffic like Waze does.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

There are markers to get around traffic in Google. I like the lane hints on Google that Waze does not have. Sometimes navigating CA freeways, with multiple interchanges, lane assistance is a great help!


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Google Maps... Only thing I miss about Waze is Colonel Sanders telling me "_U Turns are Fun"
Waze is sluggish and Pax got annoyed when I tried taking the suggested route to save a couple of minutes because it added on to their mileage_


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I tried waze for the first time last night. Much prefer google maps. Will be switching back today


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Time is cheaper than miles when ridesharing. On a Taxi, both are bad.


----------



## jeli (May 5, 2016)

Google maps allows you to download a map for offline navigation; waze does not. It really helps save the data usage on the cell plan.


----------



## Fek'lhr (Apr 13, 2016)

Waze looks like a 3 year old designed it, is slow and inaccurate.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

The 3 year old is a billion dollars rich.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

What's the point of Google owning Waze and not developing an option to have an interface that is professional and can be selected by each individual preference. I like the concept of waze but the graphic desire was just too wasted at work.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I agree with the post above so much. Tried waze for one day, deleted it


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I hate Waze as it is "too busy" with crap instead of having features you need, like lane guidance. Google Maps is far superior.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

HELP Please. Something was updated with Google Maps Android earlier this month, and an annoying step has been added.

After arriving at the destination, a Google Navigation window appears that gives me a summary of my trip. (How many miles..how many minutes.. blah blah) I have to click on the word "DONE" on that window in order for Google Maps to release me back to the Lyft App, so I can officially Drop-Off, Rate, Submit the passenger.

Does anyone know how to turn off this Trip Summary? I've done Google searches but since it's a new feature, all I see are Maps users and publications praising it. Note: I could turn off ALL Notifications, but that could also stop Traffic alerts, and such. If anyone else has found this new feature annoying and found out how to disable it, please share how you did it. Thank-you!
-Allen


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

I much prefer Waze. I'd much rather deal with inconvenience of a lag than a fine for not knowing where a traffic camera/speed trap is.


----------



## YoumuKonpaku (Jun 5, 2016)

Waze is just infinitely better designed than Google Maps, visually and functionally. There's a reason Google bought them out (though they still have a long way to go in being even remotely as usable or accurate as Waze).


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

Waze keeps sending me to the alley. So I deleted it


----------



## Ketofats (Jan 26, 2016)

lala2016 said:


> Waze keeps sending me to the alley. So I deleted it


google maps will also send you to the alley but at least you can lay the map out ahead of time to check it.

waze is good for road closures, that's about it.

also what's good about google maps that i like are "similar ETA" by making different turns especially when there's red (traffic) on the current route


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ketofats said:


> also what's good about google maps that i like are "similar ETA" by making different turns especially when there's red (traffic) on the current route


Also, announcing if the destination is on the left or right, and providing lane suggestions, especially for freeway on/off ramps.


----------



## Ubern8n8 (Aug 3, 2016)

Waze takes you to the alley 40% of the time... Guaranteed...plus lags... It would be bomb if they combined their powers and became one great app...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Waze is the official app for Lyft. Bad decision. google bribed lyft.


----------



## Libertyfare (Nov 25, 2015)

Waze is a data hog as well. Also, I have enough on my driving plate, I can't report locations of various events or confirm them. 
I prefer google for now.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

AshyLarry81 said:


> I much prefer Waze. I'd much rather deal with inconvenience of a lag than a fine for not knowing where a traffic camera/speed trap is.


you know, you can always just not speed or run red lights. problem solved.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> you know, you can always just not speed or run red lights. problem solved.


Orange is the new green.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Waze also has a "Taxi" function. When active, it takes the ETA and distance to next off your screen and replaces your arrow with a taxi logo. Wish Lyft could make it a mustache.


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

Waze will zig zag you down 5 streets to save 3 seconds and make your PAX think you are ripping them off. Hate it


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> you know, you can always just not speed or run red lights. problem solved.


Thanks for the tip, Mr. Perfect Driver. As if you've never had a ticket or traffic stop in your life before. All it takes is one little mental lapse. Stop a few inches in front of the stop line, then bam - you get caught with a red light camera. Wouldn't you prefer to have something just to warn you it's there?


----------



## Lladnarg (Sep 27, 2016)

Waze is like 1 to 5 seconds behind where I am...nice for finding shortcuts and cops and such...but Google gives me the lane selections which can be all the difference in the world!


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Thanks for the tip, Mr. Perfect Driver. As if you've never had a ticket or traffic stop in your life before. All it takes is one little mental lapse. Stop a few inches in front of the stop line, then bam - you get caught with a red light camera. Wouldn't you prefer to have something just to warn you it's there?


wasn't trying to be a jerk. yes i've had my fair share of violations but none in 5 years (knock on wood).

i get your point. i was more or less referring to the habitual speeders or those who like to floor it to beat the red light. it's stressful and i've found that my stress levels have dropped just by being patient on the roads. not worth it to save maybe a couple minutes and risk a ticket, or worse, a crash.

tangent: i love watching cars weave in and out while i chill in one lane only to see them maybe 1 car ahead after all that or even behind me.


----------



## RobK62 (Sep 21, 2016)

djangoswango said:


> I like Waze but it always seems to lag a little bit and can be really annoying if you are driving somewhere you've never been with lots of quick turns.
> 
> Google maps is very accurate and usually doesn't lag behind, but I can't see where the red light cameras are and it doesn't bring you around traffic like Waze does.


Yeah, Waze will wait until you are dead next to a street sometimes, and then tells you to turn. I had a LOT of problems with Waze last weekend here.


----------



## RobK62 (Sep 21, 2016)

jeli said:


> Google maps allows you to download a map for offline navigation; waze does not. It really helps save the data usage on the cell plan.


Never thought about that, thanks.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

vegasheat said:


> Waze will zig zag you down 5 streets to save 3 seconds...


I've noticed this a lot in the city of Atlanta and surrounding metro area cities, particularly in older residential areas where subdivisions and cul-de-sacs aren't really at play. I'm fully aware of the Select Route option where you can choose between 3 routes (i.e. the default one and 2 more) and I occasionally use it to find a decent alternate. I secretly (not anymore!) wish there were some sort of third option (i.e. besides fastest and shortest) where it will _attempt _to further optimize the route based on the number and type of traffic-calming devices like speed humps, stop signs, and (gasp!) potholes. Or maybe 'avoid zig-zags unless predicted time savings exceed X minutes' or similar. It's probably already doing some of this very transparently, but I'd like to _occasionally_ over-rule it, much like the toll road and HOV lane avoidance options, by specifying something like 'avoid road segments with speed humps' or 'more than X stop signs per quarter-mile' or something along those lines. I know, probably not too practical a feature for most users, especially those of a free an ad-supported app.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Waze, hands down the best app!


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I use Waze when I already know how to get to where I'm going. Its alerts are very helpful. But for actual turn by turn directions, Google Maps is the better choice.

Sometime I'll run Waze in the background just for the hazard and police alerts.


----------

